# Bataleon goliath or lobster sender?



## Snowbeforehoees (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, i ve the bataleon evil twin 154 and i bought it because i got 70% off on this board and i love this board. But its so wayyy too small for me( 6'0". 210lbs and boots 11). So i want to buy a new board more suitable for me and i want to stay with tbt shape. I ride park ( rail and small-medium jump), love carving, butters and side hit. I do powder 3-4 days/ years ( im on the east coast). So im looking beetween the bataleon goliath 158w or the lobster sender 159w. Whats the difference beetween these board? Which board its more suitable for park riding and all mountain riding???

Big thanks for the reply ??


----------

